# First viv construction journal 29 gallon



## blaisewilson (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi guys. This is my first post, but I have read the forum for years. I finally got a 29 gallon tank and have made the false bottom from egg crate, and covered it in window screen. I bought some drift wood pieces on ebay yesterday and already have Great Stuff, black silicon, and coco fiber. I'm going to be buying everything else I need as I go along building it.

I'm going to do a drip wall over a piece of really cool drift wood I found into the pond.

I'm not sure which darts I want to get yet. I'm split between azureus and leucomelas. I really like the bold, two toned color patterns, and they are both good beginner frogs. I would only get a pair of azureus, but could I comfortably put 3 leucs in there?

Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## SanduskySerpents (Mar 2, 2011)

i would go with azureus, just because i partial to them.


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

I think either will be fine... leucs are one of my fav frogs.. looks like a good start to me! Cant wait to see an update


----------



## blaisewilson (Aug 16, 2009)

I got my driftwood in and bought some cork. Here are pics of the final layout I have decided on.




























from the top, down









All I have to do is clean the wood, and apply silicone where I don't want to see the Great Stuff on the glass. 

I've decided that I will eventually be getting leucs. They are more active, will use the vertical space more, and if I buy 3 unsexed,I have an 87.5% chance of getting at least a pair and a 50% chance of a trio.

So what does everyone think so far?


----------



## blaisewilson (Aug 16, 2009)

Update! I've done the first and second layers of great stuff. I put a couple of 3" pots in the background.























































And here are some plants I bought at home depot on impulse. I also have ficus pumila.


----------



## blaisewilson (Aug 16, 2009)

I did a layer of silicon and coco fiber with some sphagnum moss in it. I also ordered plants, substrate, lights, and springtails to get this ready for frogs in a few weeks.


----------



## quack (May 14, 2011)

Looks great! can't wait to see it planted!


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

Looks really good!


----------



## gootswa (Mar 16, 2011)

Looking great so far, I like the drift woods that you used. For my first frogs I had originally planned on getting D. azureus, but got two D. tinctorius, they are extremely easy and are always hopping around. I believe that they are pretty similar so I say go with either one. Keep it up!


----------



## blaisewilson (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks guys! I just got my plants in today and will be planting it over the next few days, here are some pics of it with gravel, substrate, and leaf litter.


----------



## nschmitz06 (Feb 20, 2011)

It looks like your new habi is coming along quite well!!! I love how you outlined your water/land separation with corkbark/log. I can imagine the moss growing down to the water now! Can't wait for some more updates as I've already starting spinning some inspirations thru my mind.


----------



## blaisewilson (Aug 16, 2009)

Alright guys, it's finally done. It's planted and seeded with springtails. Now I just have to wait a bit for it to grow in and I'll be getting my frogs


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks good so far... any plants going in the water? Anubias nana look nice growing emersed if you wana give it a try.


----------



## blaisewilson (Aug 16, 2009)

I want to put some emersed plants in, but haven't really thought about what kind, anubias nana does look good though, and I already have some java moss that I plan on putting in there.

I plan to put some cherry shrimp in there when I have the plants added.


----------



## Nate Mcfin (Sep 22, 2010)

Very natural! I am really liking the overhang by the water. With regard to the Anubias Nana, I would go with Nana Petite as I think the size is more appropriate for your "setting".
-Nate


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

Nice setup!!!

Do you think you can share some pics from the water area, I'd like to see a close up from your pump how drips water??

Good luck with your frogs


----------



## blaisewilson (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the compliments and suggestions guys! I ordered some anubias eyes, it's supposed to be a smaller variety. And no pics of the water feature. I haven't gotten my filter in the mail yet. but here are some updated pics.


----------



## blaisewilson (Aug 16, 2009)

I've got the water feature up and running. Here is a video.


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

Looking good!!!
What kind of filter did you use?


----------



## El Saptio Joyas (Jun 15, 2011)

Very Nice setup and clever water feature. Good job! 

I couldnt tell, but what kind of lighting did you choose?? 

thx
Scott


----------



## blaisewilson (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks guys! I uses a Repti Clear F150 and two clamp lamps with 26w 6500K compact fluorescent bulbs. I wanted to go with t5, but it's kind of expensive, maybe later as an upgrade.


----------



## Paul (Nov 15, 2007)

I love well documented construction journals, great work and keep on documenting!


----------



## gootswa (Mar 16, 2011)

Looking good for sure with the plants! Water feature turned out pretty nice.


----------



## blaisewilson (Aug 16, 2009)

Update! Video I just took a video of the viv. The brom on the left has a new pup, and the one in the middle has three! I've added anubias and frogspawn to the water feature.


----------



## droogievesch (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi, I was wondering how your water feature has held up. I'm looking into doing a drip wall, but have heard they have problems.


----------



## blaisewilson (Aug 16, 2009)

The water feature has held up well. It is actually starting to get covered in java moss. Here are some pics. It's time for an update anyway.


----------

